

A small game with open pvp that encourages stealing. All on 58kb of script. - aberothian
http://aberoth.com/
58kb of script does not mean there is a lack of content. A small community full of drama that is unlike any MMO. A game that has personally entrapped me and had its ups and downs. It is my addiction. The creator can be reached at support@aberoth.com, he responds daily and updates the game weekly using player suggestions if he thinks it will fit. Up 24&#x2F;7 and a great find.
======
aberothian
Crazy drama all made by the community and players. Alliances and guilds. Each
person has their own personality and playstyle.

